
Early Earth was a water world - conse_lad
https://www.news.iastate.edu/news/2020/02/27/waterworld
======
eesmith
141 comments in yesterday's post on the topic, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22468457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22468457)
.

